# Acid Wash Eastern Night Train



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

Anyone have a picture of an Eastern Night Train in Acid Wash? I can only find pics of the frame.

Thanks,

JayMac


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I have one in brick red. 

I'd like to see a stripped frame, though.


----------



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

Ordered one from Jenson...will be here Tuesday!


----------

